# Does anyone know how bees are affected from silica dust from a rock quarry?



## Beefriendly (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm looking for any factual information on the effects of silica dust has on honey bees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

One of the biggest removal jobs I have ever done, was from a lime stone quarry. They were blasting a couple hundred yards from the tree they was in, never had any problems with the bee's.


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

This really is up my alley because I'm looking out the window at the rock quarry across the road from me.
It is a limestone quarry and it also manufactures asphalt.
You can pm if you have questions, but Im guessing you are pretty close to a creek as well.
Ive had no problems with silica dust and my bees, but it is on my truck every morning.
The limestone quarry will raise the temps of the environment that you are around.
Im normally 5 degrees warmer in my valley with the quarry than two miles away on the road.
It may also be because of the asphalt production though, I don't know.

It deserves a study, but my honey never sugars over, and I've wondered if it isn't from limestone,
I have been spreading borage around the quarry (look up seed bombing)
they are the best neighbors I could hope for. There just grateful I don't complain about blasting,
and I'm glad they let so much area go to weeds, and don't complain about the bees.
Also I love being out at the bees when the blast (go watch it, its like an atomic wave)

Consider yourself lucky, I do with my quarry neighbor

I could tell you a hundred other things about your quarry environment, 
but the biggest is make your own queens, your environment is a complete anomaly from your region


----------



## Beefriendly (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for your post. That is the first time I've heard anything good about a quarry. This will be a granite quarry. I like the tip on spreading seeds, good idea.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

riedflys, I'll bet you make a mean glass of lemonade!


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

I laughed about the lemonade,our water is a bit like tang in consistency, I hope this file uploads 
The rock pile in the back is everchanging
I want to make cards, but probably won't get to it, I was thinking

"Merry Christmas from my industrial waste land to yours!"

There's a new dump in our city and I've wondered about putting bees on that too, don't tell no one!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

That size dust particle would knock the varroa mites off the bees, far from the hive.


----------



## Beefriendly (Dec 8, 2013)

Actually, bees like dumps. I guess it's the sugary foods thrown away.


----------



## Beefriendly (Dec 8, 2013)

Are you serious? About the varroa mites?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Any fine dust like powdered sugar will cause mites to loose their grip.


----------



## Virginiaisforbees (May 12, 2015)

I've been looking online to see why bees are attracted to limestone and if it's good for them. We had a bag of lime granules open outside and my bees from the hive were on the bag today. It also rained so maybe they were just getting the water off the bag? I don't think so because they could have gotten rain off of leaves everywhere.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe they are mason bees! 
Sorry I held off as long as I could before posting the cheesy humor.
:lpf:


----------

